# What did you do today to prepare for what's coming?



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I got on EBay and bought 53,450 asst'd veggies seeds. Only paid $81.50. I'm going to save about 3/4 for personal use and then figure on the other 1/4 for barter. Got everything from beet seeds to zuchinni seeds, and everything in between. I figure as long as I keep them cool, dry, and in the dark, they'll last many many years.

Went out and weeded the garden, and just gave alot of thought as to how I'm going to change the garden next year. Have been really sick the last 5 months, so I only got a small garden in this year.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

harvested some calendula bloosoms to dry and store...since I work, don't have much time for prep work during the week.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

I worked on the water system today... With thousand gallon concrete tanks in the ground already... I worked on getting every drop of rain water into these tanks.

The garden is rolling along, need to hill the potatoes again, but everything else is on auto pilot right now... 4.3 inches of rain so far this month.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Not much today, but day before yesterday went into town and grocery shopped. Big cans of peaches for 50- cents.
got a new buck rabbit, and a new doe.
Buck is not related to mine so hope to start breeding New zealands again soon.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Farmerpat,That is so awesome!!!
Today i got my FIRST grain mill(non-electric) of course. We are so happy about it.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Rainy said:


> Farmerpat,That is so awesome!!!
> Today i got my FIRST grain mill(non-electric) of course. We are so happy about it.


Cool! Make sure you practice using it before you actually need it. I have one non-electric one and one electric one, and w0w was I surprised how much ooopmh it took to turn the crank! Needless to say, I use the electric one now and will rely on the non-electric one when/if TSHTF!!!!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I ordered a berky from MPS and it is on the way to me right now.


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

I found some good sales w/ coupons and stocked up on tooth brushes, shampoo, and maxi pads to last a year.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Cut some wood.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Did some canning and dehydrating, and received some canned meats I ordered from MRE Depot a while back. Oh, and packed two buckets with tortellini I got at Costco last week. They had tri-color tortellini in 3 pound bags for $7 so I bought a dozen bags.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Split wood. Amazing how much stress can be relieved via the swinging of the maul ....


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

We got our clothesline poles and put them in the ground. If it doesn't rain tomorrow, I'll spray them with Rustolium and string the lines to start hanging out the laundry. (been wanting to do this for months)


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Worked in my beautiful garden, picked my third round of green beans and cukes. Weeded the limas. Tended the livestock, sent a beef off to the butcher. Cooked down some chicken stock from the birds I butchered yesterday. Sent the kids out to pick blackberries again. Made plans with the neighbor kids down the road for swimming and a movie next week (Community-building). Not a bad day.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Worked in the garden, we've gotten some rain so it was cool enough to be outside! Didn't get much done but before bed I will restock the pantry with what I bought a few days ago and make sure the older stuff gets shuffled to the front. I did buy 3 pepper at the farmer's market for relish making tomorrow.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I moved a truck load of split firewood, and got it into the woodshed. 
Tomorrow I will add the sideboards, for hauling a larger load!

Then I went and dinked around up at the garden, harvesting some more salad makings. 
It seemed like I had to wake up the neighbor's guard dogs, and they were upset that I interrupted their afternoon nap!!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Dehydrated a bunch of zucchini. Well, started it last night, took it out today. I got on S&EP...that counts too


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

Made another blog post. I really want to help some "newbies" to start gardens. If most people had gardens we would not have to worry about crime as much, me thinks.

Bought another carton of kosher salt and some misc. items for the prep "box". Gardened for an hour, but that's a usual chore, not an emergency prep.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

You know? I'm glad you asked, because I didn't do all that much today to prepare for whatever is coming. I watered the garden, put the cow on new pasture, and sent the borrowed bull home (one less mouth to feed).
The reason I am glad you asked is because I ought to be doing something everyday. I don't consider what I did today to be anything out of the ordinary. Tomorrow I'll be butchering rabbits and putting up new fence for the horses and cows though.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Loaded up 100 rounds of 30/06.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow! I'm exhausted just reading what everyone else did! You guys have been really really busy today!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Let's see.....I left the house at 0615 and drove to the office.

Got home at 1700. Did two miles and lifted some weights.

Ate dinner. Did some laundry. Went on the 'puter.......

That's about it! Entire family is out of town....boring here!


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I picked green beans this morning and I've got 14 pints of turkey in the canner right now.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

These threads are so fun. We should do them more often. 
Yesterday, I cleaned the garage. Huge mess. 6 black garbage bags full of junk. While doing so I found tons of jars, so I pulled all the boxes out and began counting and repacking my canning jars. I had about 12 dozen, plus some odds and ends and jelly jars. The nice things is this: somebody pulled up with a load of stuff in their car and they gave me tons of jars, easily doubling the amount that I have, plus 6 raspberry canes, and 4 buckets of somewhat older wheat that they had been storing. (they left behind 18 buckets!) Anyway, they also brought me lots of white buckets so I cans tart storing the wheat and grains I've been buying. What a score!

Today, we worked at weeding the garden, mulching and planting more seeds. Might as well try to plant more. I don't see why they won't grow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I went to Shoprite & stocked up on Pork loin (around 10 lbs) that was on sale for $1.99lb which will be Foodsavered..10 boxes of Life cereal @.50 each after sale w/coupons,,,5 big containers of Ice tea @ $3.99 each..All is added to my stockpile..I also went to SamsClub stocked up on some more items to build up "months" worth of food and non-food items along with vitamin's..I'm pretty excited that I'm 80% there!


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

Carla Emery wrote that she would plant something everyday until harvesting started and then she would preserve something everyday. I always loved that. Today we picked raspberries and I canned 10 jars of syrup.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

farmerpat said:


> Cool! Make sure you practice using it before you actually need it. I have one non-electric one and one electric one, and w0w was I surprised how much ooopmh it took to turn the crank! Needless to say, I use the electric one now and will rely on the non-electric one when/if TSHTF!!!!


I have a manual one that you can attach an exercise bike to it to grind the grain. We haven't tried that yet, but turning the crank by hand has become a family thing around here.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Canned 24 quarts of tomatoes and 6 pints of salsa.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Today I went to work to earn some money to help this plan along. When I got home, I collected eggs, took care of the flock & the bunnies and butchered a couple chickens. I'm practicing taking a chicken from the flock straight to the pan. It didn't work out so well tonight, but I'm still working on it! I also dehydrated some cilantro and green onions. I got my exercise in, and I'm going to go educate myself a bit more on canning.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Dug out some of my basement. I want to get it fixed just in case things blow. It's so damp down there because of that stupid dirt floor that some of my joist were starting to get soft! My goal is to have a cement floor down there by the end of this month.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

HTG_zoo said:


> I'm practicing taking a chicken from the flock straight to the pan.


Do you mean eat it the same day as you butchered it? Chicken (most meat really) needs to rest at least 24 hours to be eatable. It is like chewing on a tire if you don't LOL


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

I work outside the home, full time - BUT- yesterday I happened to mention to my boss that ACE Hardware was having a sale on canning jars, so I was gonna run out at lunchtime to get some. He said "why didn't you tell me you needed canning jars - my wife doesn't can anymore and we have dozens"!!! He said they're all mine - just gotta go pick them up!! Never had a more productive day at work!!!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> Dug out some of my basement. I want to get it fixed just in case things blow. It's so damp down there because of that stupid dirt floor that some of my joist were starting to get soft! My goal is to have a cement floor down there by the end of this month.


Phil make sure you put some heavy plastic down before the concrete. Just concrete will help but the plastic will hepl a ton.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Yesterday,

I used the hose to water the garden till the well ran out of water.... :bash: Then I carried buckets of water to finish. It took about 2 hours. Two five gallon pails at a time from the hand pump well. Fortunately I don't generally need to water the garden and the DW said I still didn't need to but I wanted to because it's about ready to start producing and I don't want a small harvest. 

The well is shallow and will run out if you just run the water full for more than an hour. So I went and shut the power to the pump to allow it to recharge. It was fine after an hour for household use.


I'm thinking of getting a large tank to fill at the pond for watering if needed. It might be the next prep item. The five gallon pails worked but I moved over 160 gallons 300 ft 10 gallons at a time. Not fun. 



My prep was exercise! It's a good "prep." :teehee:


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

We worked in the garden a bit, split some of our winters wood, split enough kindling to do the winter, went fishing and brought home a nice grilse (small Atlantic salmon), and will be going to check the wild berry patches this afternoon. By this weekend, we hope to have the winters wood split, kindling in and stacked, and finish hilling the potatoes...


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I tied up my tomatoes, finished fixing the irrigation systems, which save me $ and water, and finished putting stuff up from my major garage clean out.
Last weekend I put up field fencing to contain the turkeys I'm raising for food.
I'm also starting the 'preserving' mode, berry picking is done for the currants and blackberries, and the elderberries are going to be a huge crop. Getting ready for that by bottling the wine from last years' crops (grape and elderberry).
I need to buy canning jar lids.
That was a great deal on the seeds. I'm going to have to check Ebay.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

It's early yet today, but yesterday I got my bees checked. Three hives were working on their second honey super and the fourth got a 3rd super on it. They were going gangbusters! Then I got my tomatoes and beans weeded and strings put up for the beans to cling to. 

Today will be another batch of soap and going through some things to sell or toss or give away. Less clutter and paring down to the essentials. I'm also going to make a grocery run to take advantage of the sales and stock up a bit more.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Last night I boiled the 2 turkey carcasses to make broth to can. I think I'll have enough meat off of the carcasses for at least 3-4 more pints of meat and probably 6-8 quarts of stock. I'll finish canning that up this morning as soon as I go dig out some more jars. 

I've also got some green beans to can that I picked yesterday morning.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Taught son how to hot water bath his pickles. He's way into putting away for the hard times which I keep telling him are already here. He is a nurse with a super secure job so one of the lucky ones.

Jumping up and down now that the new pullets are laying. Picking 5 gal. bucket of tomaotes daily but won't last as see the blister beetles have arrived. Sprayed with Rotenone. All over cukes/squash/zucchini. Every year occurance. DEE


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I transferred some $$ from the mutual fund to the bank account in case the SHTF on August 2nd and SS check doesn't come next month. Plus if the debt ceiling isn't raised, stocks will probably tumble again, so figured it was better to take some out now than waiting. 

The garden is toast this year -- I've basically had no harvest to speak of and now we are on once a week watering, I've let it go. Will probably pull up the plants tomorrow so I can dig manure in and pray it will rain before fall. Am rooting tomato cutting in the house for fall planting.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> Yesterday,
> 
> I used the hose to water the garden till the well ran out of water.... :bash: Then I carried buckets of water to finish. It took about 2 hours. Two five gallon pails at a time from the hand pump well. Fortunately I don't generally need to water the garden and the DW said I still didn't need to but I wanted to because it's about ready to start producing and I don't want a small harvest.
> 
> ...


Check around for suppliers / manufactures of concrete septic tanks. I pick up brand new tanks for $500 delivered and set into a hole I've already dug.

Each tank holds 1000 gallons of water, as a back up run all of your gutters into the tank and you'll have lots of fresh rain water for the garden. I do use a simple roof wash system where the first 8 gallons or so runs into another pipe and slowly drains off... This keeps all of the roof trash out of my cistern. 

The tanks can be joined together to add as much storage as you desire. I looked at the plastic tanks, but they run a dollar or more a gallon whereas the concrete runs $0.50 per gallon.

As long as the current system holds I have a small gas powered pump hooked up to a T-post sprinkler system that will water the garden and crops in a very quick and efficient manner. I have however moved all my garden space and crops to a location lower on the property than the tanks so I can gravity feed if there is no grid available.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Picked up two hardwood logs from the side of the road that storms had downed in the park... the foundation of my home mushroom empire


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

wvstuck said:


> I do use a simple roof wash system where the first 8 gallons or so runs into another pipe and slowly drains off... This keeps all of the roof trash out of my cistern.
> .


If you don't mind- explain the roof wash system.

Thanks !


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

wvstuck said:


> Check around for suppliers / manufactures of concrete septic tanks. I pick up brand new tanks for $500 delivered and set into a hole I've already dug.
> 
> Each tank holds 1000 gallons of water, as a back up run all of your gutters into the tank and you'll have lots of fresh rain water for the garden. I do use a simple roof wash system where the first 8 gallons or so runs into another pipe and slowly drains off... This keeps all of the roof trash out of my cistern.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

It's not that I don't have water. The hand well has a few thousand. The pond has tens of thousands. It's more moving it efficiently. I thought about a solar pump from the pond up to a tank or just soaker pipes in the past. Maybe I just need to set it up.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm well, I went to the bank and took out some cash and topped off the gas tank in the car (it's kind of a thing of mine... can't stand to have less than a half a tank of gas and usually top it off when it gets to a half a tank).

Today's list is to go to the supermarket and get a few things, some for now some to store and oh, thanks for reminding me.. order another 3 month supply of meds.. think I'll go order that right now...


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Tarheel said:


> If you don't mind- explain the roof wash system.
> 
> Thanks !


I use a simple fool proof system. The gutter water is all collected in 3" sched 40 pvc pipe, when it first goes in, there is a drop leg of pipe from the roof to the ground with an elbow at the bottom. In the elbow I drilled a 1/8" weep hole (this allows the water to slowly drain off when the rain quits) Once the drop leg fills the water can then enter the pipe going to the cistern. This keeps all of the heavy dirt and roof trash at the bottom of the drop leg section. I did put a clean out cap at the end of the elbow for occasional cleaning of the wash pipe.

I looked to see if anyone had such a design in photos but couldn't find it. About half way down this page is a drawing that shows kinda what I am talking about.
http://www.harvestingwater.com/rainwatr.htm


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Stan, you and me and the water by bucket yesterday. I moved over 110 gallon by 3 gallon pails(one in each hand) about 200 ft. Not as bad as you but I'm and "old" lady!!

I need to keep that particular garden going because it has all my seed crops and tomatos in it.

Am waiting delivery of my Berky Light from My Patriot Supply as well as the seed cans I ordered..THAT deal was too good to pass up!! I am fortunate to have a small spring that has never gone dry even tho the pond below it has. So the Berky filled a large hole in my preps. I do also have a roof water harvest system with a 1700 gal. buried tank. It is currently down by half and the grass is to the "crunchy" stage. Storms are going north and south...it's like they say "Look!! There's bee's place-- time to split!"


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

bee said:


> Storms are going north and south...it's like they say "Look!! There's bee's place-- time to split!"


This has been my exact issue as well. They actually say our area is above average for rain.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mrs. Jo said:


> These threads are so fun. We should do them more often.
> Yesterday, I cleaned the garage. Huge mess. 6 black garbage bags full of junk. While doing so I found tons of jars, so I pulled all the boxes out and began counting and repacking my canning jars. I had about 12 dozen, plus some odds and ends and jelly jars. The nice things is this: somebody pulled up with a load of stuff in their car and they gave me tons of jars, easily doubling the amount that I have, plus 6 raspberry canes, and 4 buckets of somewhat older wheat that they had been storing. (they left behind 18 buckets!) Anyway, they also brought me lots of white buckets so I cans tart storing the wheat and grains I've been buying. What a score!
> 
> Today, we worked at weeding the garden, mulching and planting more seeds. Might as well try to plant more. I don't see why they won't grow.


Awesome score! Send them my way next time.


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a prepper. I have a huge garden and am working towards getting a couple of cows and chickens. I stockpile food, medicine, personal hygiene items, and more. I have a large woodpile and will soon have an add on wood furnace. I have firearms, ammunition, tools, and more to allow me to keep going if the world falls apart.

My question is people always say prepare for what's coming and most often no one ever defines what that is. All of my preps are things I can and do use every day. I am not building a bunker out in the middle of nowhere. I am not shunning modern society. I live like everyone else and most people where I live wouldn't know I am a prepper. For me, I believe prepping has many purposes. Perhaps for a Katrina like event, or some other natural disaster. Perhaps for a period of societal unrest. Perhaps even for some personal emergency like a sudden job loss, family illness that leads to income loss, or something I can't even imagine right now. So tell me, and I am 100% sincere in my question...What is this event that is coming, is right around the corner, is sure to happen in so many people's minds?

Thanks for indulging me.

Oh, today I watered, and weeded, the garden. I threw down some old bad hay around the raised bed garden boxes to keep the weeds down and eliminate the need for mowing or trimming. I also worked on my pole barn building fixing up and organizing the interior.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

LeopardFrog - my immediate concern is inflation and the social unrest it may lead to. So most of my preps are food, hygiene supplies, paper goods, pet food, medicine and the means to secure them in the event someone wants to take it.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Checked on the charlois cow who's due to calve any day. If it's a steer, we will either eat it when it's grown or may sell it before then, depending on the market. If it's a heifer, then it may be used as a replacement heifer, or may also go to the sale barn, depending on the market. Checked my 3 incubators full of eggs - hear peeping but nothing is hatching yet.
Oh yeah -- also weeded a little on the garden before I had to go check the 2 different pastures of beef cows. Noticed my beets and turips are growing, and my seed potatoes are going great guns. YAY!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have to admit, I haven't done much. It's fair time here, and I'm putting in long hours getting ready for tonight's opening. I am going to be bringing home a bunch of cilantro, tomatoes, dill and pepper plants when fair is over. They were donated to fill my display area in front of the garden dept, 8 flats of them! I won't be taking all of them, but a good variety of them. 

Well, back to printing labels and info for my dept decorations....


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

I canned 7 quarts and 24 pints of meat. It's an addiciton. lol

Finished ordering all but one item for this years homeschool. Last $40 item will have to wait until next month. Could do without it this school year in a pinch, if I sstill have access to electricity/computer, but do prefer having the workbook.

Started making photocopies for next school year, but ran out of ink. Our new printer is apparently bad at ink usage, so will have to take remaining copies to the copier. (grumble, grumble, grumble...) AND order more ink. (BIGGER grumble)


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I ordered a two pack of big berkey replacement filters today. I don't have the berkey but I found a link to a site that explains how to make your own with a couple of food grade buckets. Now looking for the two buckets and small parts and will have my backup water filter on the cheap. May eventually get a berkey but this will get me water now for less....


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Weaned a litter of rabbits and am preparing to butcher soon. Finished up the plans for my sheds and raised garden beds...here's hoping I can afford the wood for it all this year, and for the dirt. I have straight clay.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Im making a pizza,and watered the micro garden today.

BRING IT ON!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

NewGround said:


> I ordered a two pack of big berkey replacement filters today. I don't have the berkey but I found a link to a site that explains how to make your own with a couple of food grade buckets. Now looking for the two buckets and small parts and will have my backup water filter on the cheap. May eventually get a berkey but this will get me water now for less....


Made one from a metal large style coffee machine,works well.Buckets would be even better iMO.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Mightybooboo, that was very clever use the coffee maker, I never thought of that. It already has a spigot, so you wouldn't have to mess with it. What did you use to hold the water that needs to be filtered & how did you attach it? I'm thinking you could use a smaller food grade bucket, like a 3 gallon and just set it on top of the coffee maker. 

I've got a Berkey lite, but I have stuff to build a backup if needed.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Watered everything
hoe'd my blueberry patch,
sprayed my apple trees w/deer repellant,
sprayed sulfur on my blueberry bushes,
stacked some cut/split firewood,
fed/watered the chickens,
assembled my new grass mower bagger so I can collect grass clippings for more compost.

Not too shabby, huh?


----------



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

what got done today at our place (I did not do all of this) gas leak repaired, lower garden tilled. Planted most of fall garden in the freshly tilled ground. mustard turnip(not fit to eat but 2 out of 4 family members like them for some strange reason) kolhrobi and new to us crops of rutabagga, spinich, chinese cabbage and collards. Some young broccoli plants will go in next week and some other stuff around sept. Also had discussions with family about getting a dog to help keep deer and rabbits out of gardens.


----------



## Reddirt (Apr 9, 2008)

Canned 10 pint's of green beans tonight hopefully will have more to can in a few days.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Harvested several herbs, dehydrated and vaccum packed them all. Cut the sunflowers seed heads and they are hanging to dry, huge harvest of seeds thus year which will be divided into 3 buckets... chicken snacks, re-planting and people snacks  Bought 10 pounds of chicken on sale, it's all canned up in the broth for quick dinners this winter. Finished the day shelling and vaccum packing roasted peanuts, got 2 pound bags for 75 cents each so I bought 10 bags. 

Tomorrow I have beans to pick and freeze and 5 pounds of cherries to can up and dry.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

LeopardFrog said:


> So tell me, and I am 100% sincere in my question...What is this event that is coming, is right around the corner, is sure to happen in so many people's minds?
> 
> Thanks for indulging me.


For me the event that is right around the corner is retirement with substantial loss of income. 

My prepping paid off big time when DH lost his job a while back when the company he worked for slammed the doors shut with no notice. We lost all income immediately, including 2 weeks pay, travel expenses we had paid in advance, and a years vacation pay. He eventually found another job, but that company is starting to make the same moves the old one made shortly before the doors slammed shut, so we may be back to living off the preps soon. 

A few years back my prepping paid off when DH was unexpectedly admitted the hospital for emergency surgery. That laid him up for 3 months. 

I believe we are currently in a depression. I know the MSM keeps saying all is well and the economy is improving, but I don't believe it (in the 30's, the MSM & our dear uncle didn't admit it was a depression until it was over.) They are in denial about this one too.

Now that I've said all that, prepping is a life style I grew up with. I wouldn't know how to live any other way. I'd panic if I had to buy groceries at a market instead of growing my own. I'd panic if I didn't have a full root cellar, pantry, and seeds for next years garden. I can't stand the idea of eating one of those sickly looking eggs some of my friends have. Mine are fresh from the hens every morning. Have you noticed that store bought foods taste like cardboard? I'll keep growing my own, it's healthy, and it tastes good. 

I guess that about covers my reasons for prepping.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

PATRICE IN IL said:


> Mightybooboo, that was very clever use the coffee maker, I never thought of that. It already has a spigot, so you wouldn't have to mess with it. What did you use to hold the water that needs to be filtered & how did you attach it? I'm thinking you could use a smaller food grade bucket, like a 3 gallon and just set it on top of the coffee maker.
> 
> I've got a Berkey lite, but I have stuff to build a backup if needed.


Heres what I did,but think plastic would be better,or stainless steel,on aluminum gets mineral buildup inside...Even better would be 3 buckets,top with a ceramic filter for bacteria,second bucket would be a charcoal for flavor and chemical removal,bottom to catch water.
-----------------------------------------
Click to enlarge pictures

Heres my version of the homemade Black Berkey water filter...

Start with a 2 dollar 2 gallon coffee pot from thrift store and 2 for 99.00 dollar Black Berkey filters from the net...




Each section is 2 gallons...




It has a small hole in the bottom...




Which easily drilled out to this...




Filter fits...




Now charge the filter by running tap water thru it...




Place filter inside top piece and screw on wingnut...






Add 2 gallons water to the top section...




And there 'Hermann' is,happily filtering water...Good for 6000 gallons with the 2 filters....




Or you can pay A LOT more from Berkey...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

LeopardFrog said:


> So tell me ...What is this event that is coming, is right around the corner, is sure to happen in so many people's minds?


You mean the Depression thats here NOW and all that it entails?


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

mightybooboo said:


> You mean the Depression thats here NOW and all that it entails?


Seriously? DEPRESSION? Not even close to a depression. I still see plenty of construction going on in my area. There is so much home loan money available that mortgage lenders are practically begging people to come in and refinance. Unemployment is up but nowhere near what it was during the depression. Severe recession, yes, Depression no.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

LeopardFrog said:


> Seriously? DEPRESSION? Not even close to a depression. I still see plenty of construction going on in my area. There is so much home loan money available that mortgage lenders are practically begging people to come in and refinance. Unemployment is up but nowhere near what it was during the depression. Severe recession, yes, Depression no.


Whatever......Im through with you.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Put up 10 rabbits today. That about wore me out! Moved horses to new pasture (to save hay money).


----------



## LeopardFrog (Jun 3, 2011)

mightybooboo said:


> Whatever......Im through with you.


I guess, when questioned, it is easier to run than to defend your position.

I prep, and I prep to protect myself and my family. I prep to be ready for whatever occurs, whatever that is. But I just can't spend my days looking for reasons to worry.

Either way, we all find our own reasons for what we do, and because we are still free and practice free will we don't have to follow the same path or agree.

I didn't purposely set out to agitate you.

Have a nice day!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

But it's not right for you to say those that feel there is a ptoblem that they cann't discuse it. If it's not of intrest to you, then why worry about it.
They are not worrying about it, they are preping for it.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I think he is tired of being told he is loony. Even though he is living a depression. 
i don't think any one can tell the other what they are experiencing.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I went to the grocery store to look around for discounted meat to freeze, I found a Surejell display - with coupons attached to it- buy 2- get free sugar- up to 2.00 off.... so I bought 6 boxes of surejell and got 15 lbs of sugar for 1.50!!!! I will eventually use all of it- 
also I started my zesty zucchini relish to sit tonight so I can can it tomorrow....


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Lot of seeds there. Regardless of how you keep them they will loose quality. Germination rate goes way down after your first year or two. Best thing to do is grow with them and learn to save the seeds of things you grow then you do not need to store seeds longer than a season.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Pulled weeds inna garden, treated a calf for fly blows, milked, etc. i did buy xtra beans a couple a days ago on trip to the settlement to buy groceries.:whistlin:


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I got my breeding trio of New Zealand whites!!! YAY!


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

picked up 20# of carrots to can tomorrow. Grasshoppers decimated our garden, so am picking up inexpensively-priced items to can.

Also put 60+ assorted poultry eggs (turkey, chicken and guinea) in the incubator so I'll have some birds reaching beginning laying age in early spring while the others are still being lazy from not laying much this coming winter.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, I feel like a loser. I got hardly nothing done today in that respect. Let's see. We brought meat home from the butcher yesterday, so yesterday, the freezers got packed so full, I'm afraid to open the doors. Got 2000# of beef delivered to the school, so that will be a big fat check in 30 days. 
This morning, I managed to fit maybe 20 plastic grocery sacks of butcher scraps in the freezer for the dogs, so that will cover their feed for a couple months.
Pulled half the onions and laid them out to dry. Tended to 3 of my monthly meat CSA people. 

Tomorrow we are driving to take a second look at the property we are buying, and on the way stopping to look at a semi-cab, as we will need one to move with.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Filled my first $20 weekly survival bucket today.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Canned some more pints of dog food this morning, then did some house cleaning which included cleaning up the canning mess, and made a grocery list for tomorrow morning. Need to get some parchment paper for my venture next week into canning bacon. And some more pint jars since I've used so many for dog food this week!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

To be honest but for feeding chickens/dogs I watched the market and all the financial garbage I could find today.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

mightybooboo said:


> To be honest but for feeding chickens/dogs I watched the market and all the financial garbage I could find today.


The way things are going, what you did was more important than what I did. I have a small TV in the kitchen, and d/h can't understand why I have it on to cable news whenever I'm in there. If I didn't, I wouldn't know ANYTHING that's going on.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

I made a ******* airconditioner. Have it blowing in my bedroom right now to see how it works. I am cheating as I have on my regular air incase it doesn,t work. Just rying to see if there is hope for some comfort in 109 degree weather if we have to be off grid.... Great posts very inspiring as sometimes I feel as though if I am not buying something I am not really prepping...thanx for helping me see it is not just about the money


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

justincase said:


> ...thanx for helping me see it is not just about the money


The most important prepping occurs between the ears.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

farmerpat said:


> The way things are going, what you did was more important than what I did. I have a small TV in the kitchen, and d/h can't understand why I have it on to cable news whenever I'm in there. If I didn't, I wouldn't know ANYTHING that's going on.


I only watch big time when something is afoot,last week something big was up was screaming LOOK OUT.I internet a lot for news from blogs though,lots of good info.

Didnt change anything for me,already re allocated the retirement accts,but hope others wont ride theirs into oblivion,esp those that have to pull em out in next 10 years,they cant afford to watch em go down and have forced withdrawals smack em in the face.

No,money isnt everything,but to ignore it isnt wise either.

The 401k folks,22 million retirements,half of its in mutual funds,YIKES,and 90% is managed at the company level by folks with zero financial training,those folks need to be aggressive in watching what their retirement has been invested in and actively managing them.

This is yet another wake up call.Hope less folks are hitting the snooze alarms.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Weeded my garden, checked on the sunflowers, looked at the tomatoes... Got a big crease in my forehead.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

justincase said:


> Great posts very inspiring as sometimes I feel as though *if I am not buying something I am not really prepping*...thanx for helping me see it is not just about the money


You are prepping in a more important way than just buying things -- thinking of things and planning out and coming up with different scenarios for how you would handle this and that problem are much much more important than just purchasing things. Being self-reliant means being adaptable to changing situations, and it looks like you are doing a very very good job at that. don't know if you've ever seen it or not, but if you can find one cheap or rent or borrow one, you might find the DVD "Frontier House" very very informative. It was done by PBS and basically takes 3 families and takes them back in time to 1883. They get dumped in the Montana wilderness and have to survive as they did back then, with only the supplies available that were period true. Being a PBS documentary, yes, there's some eye rolling stuff in it, and alot of inter-personal "drama" that the producers stirred up for entertainment value, but it is also very eye-opening when you see how different people handle the same situation differently (some more successfully than others), and how resourceful you can become if you have to with a minimum of supplies. It also shows how people can focus in on one aspect of their preps while totally ignoring other (and often more important!) areas. They also make a hardcover book that went along with it. Maybe you can find them at your library or used on EBay*. It's quite revealing to see how some people will lie/cheat/manipulate others and do everything underhanded they can to get ahead. I see that this will happen in the real world when TSHTF. I pull mine out from time to time just to ground myself on what I would do if suddenly TSHTF and I had to live very very primitively, and how I would deal with people when their ugly side suddenly shows itself. I see something I missed before every time I watch it. *I found one of several listings for the dvd in various prices http://cgi.ebay.com/FRONTIER-HOUSE-...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item5645742b62


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

yesterday,called in the order to the butcher for the 2 hogs, that was kinda confusing, because this is the first time I've ordered for canning,instead of all packagee for the freezer. Canned Dilly beans from the garden 3 colors. They sure look pretty until processed.
Today,fed the meat chickens, and the layers and the butcher bunnies in their tractor. Then hit the garden, picked tomatoes,cucumbers,peppers.broclii,s. chard. Go back and give all the critters their share of greens. In a little while I'll be canning pickles and salsa.(after I clean the house)


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

watched a couple of videos on horse hoof trimming to hone my skills for my 2 horses.
I'll be heading in to town today to pick up the parts to build our hand operated well pump.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Hit a flea market on the way home from the PO; Coleman 3 burner stove-$1, Old oil lamp (glass, study, plain, works) $1, Hand operated meat grinder $2.
A bit angry 'tho. It was 1/2 Rotary flea market and 1/2 vendors. Well, DS saw a metal box for his trading cards, marked $0.10 on the Rotary side. Hands the guy a quarter and the guy says "sorry I don't have any change, thanks for the donation" to a 9yo who diligently saves and plans and works hard for the things he wants to buy. He was pretty disappointed, and I don't blame him. I found out on the way out and I got angry. Needless to say, we gave him his change. Very disappointed in the rotary for that stunt.
Matt


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

What we did (starting yesterday): Picked up the new barrel for DH's 870 so it's now a mulit-purpose gun!! Learned how to buy and made a very small investment in junk silver (but it's a start....liked to make the same investment each payday till we have enough for 2 years worth of property taxes). Took DH's hunting boots to the cobbler - speed laces pulled out - for $2 they were fixed while we waited. Checked out the new location for a local gun store.....use to be in the hardware store.

Today we continuing to work on basement re-organization. Took down the seed starting set-up in the basement and DH is making a nice box to keep it in so we can lift it in and out of the garage attic and keep all the parts together. Have the BOB's hanging from the rafters finally for easy access and will now move all the "in the house" camping and fishing gear to withing 2 feet of the BOB's, again for fast access. This will free up about 15-18' of linear space in the pantry (other things shifted, too, it wasn't all camping and fishing) that I will will fill with full canning jars (I've run out of space and have lots yet to can!). DD was given some independent time. She stayed home alone while DH and I ran and got some hardware....she just learning to do this. She also was handed some important tasks to do when we were home that helped us allot in working in the basement. Learning that even as a young kid you can be a very useful member of the group is a great skill. OH! watched a Shooting USA we recorded a few weeks back. I can't hit a clay target to save my life and DH isn't doing much better then 50%....I hate birds and hunting them seems like a waste of time (deer, on the other hand, seems like a valuable way to spend time)- but in a SHTF situation it would be a valuable skill...so I keep trying to learn and DH is trying to hone his ability. Some things came up in the show that may help....saved it to watch over a few more times.

DS is off with the scout getting his climbing and repelling merit badge. Not sure how useful a prep that is other then broadening his horizons and teaching him good knot usage to lifting and lowering items. There's the "have fun with a bunch of other guys" part, too, which is always a good thing.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Ordered a 5 gallon glass carboy and airlock...tired of paying these outrageous prices for beer!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Mrs. Jo said:


> *These threads are so fun. We should do them more often.* .


Hey, Mrs Jo, we DO! Check out the Prep Journal and Prep To-Do Lists at the top of the first page - they are stickied - a new thread each month. Come join the fun!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Juice some of the sweetest grapes for jelly, next batch will be for just juice!

Still working on the garden fencing but with the 106 degree weather once we lose the shade we come in. 

Dh made some repairs around the home that needed doing. I hung out laundry too, am trying to decide if I want another line in the screen room.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I didn't get the carrots canned today as I'd planned. Guess I haven't recovered as well as I thought from being sick. Just didn't have the energy today. Oh well, there's always tomorrow. I did read alot of the posts on here, so that counts as prepping, right??? :grin:


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Bought some cheap canned goods yesterday, $26.00 worth, 8 cases. Some things I don't have around here and much cheaper than I can do myself. Also 2 10 lb bags of corn meal for $2,00 a bag, don't see any bugs, put it in vac bags and put in the freezer for a week. I have kept my solar dehydrator going all summer, pears are done, doing summer apples now, prunes next month. Got out my little golden harvest electric again today (it is cloudy) making blackberry fruit leathers, tommorrow will be the cantaloupe I got yesterday, 2/99 cents. Everything so far has been gleaned, I don't let anything I buy or barter go to waste, if I can't eat it all, I dehydrate or can it, every little bit helps....James


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

canned 21 quarts mixed veggies yesterday.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Today I'm canning pickles and zucchini relish, and I baked up a couple of recipes of zucchini muffin which I'll wrap and freeze for this Winter. Last week I purchase and properly stored 50 lbs of flour and 50 lbs sugar. I have 50 lbs of white rice to put up. I also bought a bunch of seasonings and dried soups from Great American Spice Co, including powered cheese and butter. I've got at least 30 quarts of green beans to put up this week, and the tomatoes have not started coming on yet. The season is still young.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Dehydrator is going (again) this time with celery slices. Next up is canning some carrots, then vacuum sealing broccoli and cauliflower for the freezer. I won't complain yet about the latest stretch of crappy weather, because this way things are ripening more slowly which means....not all at once, lol!


----------



## 606JAE (Dec 20, 2010)

picked shucked silked and cut corn to can tomarrow


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Canning pears today. Canned fruit is a big hole in my preps and the pear trees are loaded this year, small but loaded. I am determined to put up at least 50+ jars so we can have a jar a week. The kids may get tired of pears but hopefully next year the apple and peach trees will do better. If anyone has any great pear receipes please share them with me. Today I am put slicing them up and canning in light syrup.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

20 pints of hamburger today. Thawing out chicken to simmer overnight and hope to can cubed chicken and broth tomorrow. Slowly cleaning out the meat in the freezer before we move.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Milked the cow, fed the pigs...repaired the old S10..bout time to milk and feed again.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Hey, Mrs Jo, we DO! Check out the Prep Journal and Prep To-Do Lists at the top of the first page - they are stickied - a new thread each month. Come join the fun!


I'll try, but the more sub-forums there are the less time I find to be able to get to them all! Life is like that right now.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Marathon canning spree this weekend! Let me see if I remember everything. 

Strawberry rhubarb jam (10 half pints)
Bluebarb (10 half-pints)
Blueberry Raspberry (10 half-pints)
Raspberry mango (8 half pints)
Wild-Raspberry Pineapple (8 half-pints)
Strawberry Raspberry (10 half pints)
Cherry Almond (7 half pints)
Cherry Chutney (8 half pints)

Spiced Red Cabbage (12 pints and half pints)
Mustard pickles ( 10 pints)
Hot Pickled pepper's anti-pasto (6 pints)

Pickled Jalepeno's (12 half pints)

I didn't do anything else besides breathe this weekend. Hubby cooked, the kids ran the toddler around, and now I'm resting. My hands are burning because of the dang hot peppers. 
But oh my gosh, I wish I could steal more time for canning. I will do a certain amount of beans, and ready to eat meals for this coming winter. I just do as much as I can and pray it will be enough. I will probably do more jam later in August. 
Oh! I wanted to say. If anyone has been thinking about getting Pamona's Universal Pectin I can definitely recommend it!!! This is what I have used this weekend and it is incredible stuff. Everything has gelled beautifully, and it was really easy to use. It works with as much or as little sugar (or honey/alternatives) as you want so I really can cut the sugar down and get a great result. I only used 3 cups of sugar for each recipe and I got between 8-10 half pints of jam for each batch. Doing it this way makes it seem like you are eating lots of fruit and not sugar. I still have ton left so one pound is going to last for two canning seasons for sure. 
Another thing I have been doing lately is strategic shopping. Using coupons to buy the goods you might want to stock up on a bit in order to save money down the road. I'm not going overboard, but I am trying to create a small stockpile of personal care goods, cleaning items, child care, and select food stuffs. Couponing is very interesting and our local grocery is doubling coupons until Septemeber so I'm taking advantage of that.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Bought another 15# of carrots and 15# of chicken thighs to can up. Was going to do it today, but had other things come up, so will have to do it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Dehydrated 5 lb. of potatoes and bought another 8 lb. to put up later this week... Dehydrating some peaches right now...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well mowing the lawn when it's a sunny day with my bagger push mower....keeps me fit and feeds my goats and beef critter...3 baggers full for future meat and milk and hay savings!

My sis and BIL came to visit, work more on the drainage/pick rocks...she brought me mega zuchs...I gave her about 20# of cuke from my mom as hers are not doing o well and I'm at about 16 ragu jars of pickles thus far...

DD organized/cleaned a cupboard for me this am 
We had oil delivered....$624.50 worth should go a year.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, sounds like everyone has a mega productive weekend! I merely laid in more canned supplies and dog food today. My dear girl now has over 6 months of food on hand too!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I canned a bushel of peaches that were borderline soft my neighbor passed over as "chicken feed" . I got 15 quarts peaches, six of "nectar" (boiled skins juice), a pie and a huge bowl sliced for eatin' in the fridge


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

beaglebiz said:


> I canned a bushel of peaches that were borderline soft my neighbor passed over as "chicken feed" . I got 15 quarts peaches, six of "nectar" (boiled skins juice), a pie and a huge bowl sliced for eatin' in the fridge


I want to be at your house.. PEACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy2:


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

mpillow said:


> We had oil delivered....$624.50 worth should go a year.


curious, how much per gallon?? When I get mine, I'll be happy to share my info (northeastern PA)


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Bluesgal said:


> I want to be at your house.. PEACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy2:


c'mon over...everyone is welcome.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

$3.299 a gallon for #2 heating oil...I think


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I worked at my paying job plus bought camping/prep supplies. The items included a 22" machete, solar lantern, 250' poly rope, 2 (5gal) water containers, 3 tarps & the lumber & hardware for a composting toilet. 
It's not much compared to most of you all but I already have quite a bit of off grid, wilderness camping type equipment. These were things I have wanted so I decided to add them to my supplies.


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, it sounds like a lot of people had a very productive weekend. 
Me too!! :nanner: Made 65 bucks on the rummage sale, that will get put into our rainy day fund. DS3 helped DH & I pull 150 huge onions from the garden. And picked 5 lbs of green beans & there is still more to go. Picked up more lids and rings from Kmart today. Repacked the BOB for the car. Had 2 pressure canners and about 4 dozen jars given to me for free! What a wonderful weekend.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow horsefly! jars AND canners for free! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VT Chicklit (Mar 22, 2009)

DH and I went to an estate auction today and bought 10 doz assorted size canning jars plus rings and flats and rubbers($10), 2 coleman lantersn ($13/both), oil/kero lamp ($5) Large floressent flashlight/lantern ($!) and more! The deals were a steal because of the rainy weather for the first few hours of the sale.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

VT Chicklit said:


> DH and I went to an estate auction today and bought 10 doz assorted size canning jars plus rings and flats and rubbers($10), 2 coleman lantersn ($13/both), oil/kero lamp ($5) Large floressent flashlight/lantern ($!) and more! The deals were a steal because of the rainy weather for the first few hours of the sale.


I love going to farm & estate auctions when it's cold, rainy & blustery; I always end up with really great buys.:bouncy:


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I canned 7 quarts of green beans, and 5 quarts of tomato sauce, and changed the oil on the old car and the lawn tractor. I also ordered a new kitchen island and a pot rack for over that in the kitchen.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yesterday-did my first cooking on the new outdoor wood cookstove. All set and ready for canning.
Today-3 large feeders went off to Auction. I'll be buying the cover for the hoop house to extend the growing season. Got a load of wood chip mulch to spread between the raised beds and the grapes,blackberry bushes,blueberrys.I'll work in some canning and working in the garden.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Everyday I'm going to the store and buy more packages of 80/20 beef. It's on sale this week for $2.29. Spent all day yesterday caning 7 packages into 29 pts. Today I'm making burger patties to freeze. Not sure what I'll do with "tomorow's" beef, yet. I hope when the preview of the next sale comes out, tomorrow, there will be more beef on sale. I'm praying for roasts...but they were BOGO last week (at $7.69 a pound!) so I doubt it..


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mrs. Jo said:


> I'll try, but the more sub-forums there are the less time I find to be able to get to them all! Life is like that right now.


It's not in a sub-forum....but a thread in this forum (just like this thread). It's just "stuck" at the top of the list so it's easy to find.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

bought a half bushel of beets off a neighbor..have given half of that to my mom who is eating and pickling hers. I canned 4 half pints(I am single) of pickled beets and made a quart jar pickled for the fridge.

Butchered one young rooster this AM and 4 more to go. Have to knock off early because of getting my crown back on this afternoon at the dentists....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

bananas in the dehydrator!

ripe ones at the feed store most Fridays for 10c a pound...


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Went to Aldi and bought 2 more cases each beets, green beans, carrots, corn, tomato sauce. Then stocked up on cheese and butter. Vanilla, sugar-brown and white. Kleenix and TP. Since our garden was such a disaster this year feel better with canned veggies stashed. Plus coffee beans, can't forget that! Got started on a stash of freezer bags for deer season. Can't find 'em for love or money then.

Then we went to butcher to make arrangements to ship our cow. Got 6 dozen eggs ready for freezer. Girls are in overdrive. Peeled and sliced a 5 gal. pail of onions to put in dehydrator. Another patch to find in the weeds.

Neighbor called and offered the wood from the two huge oaks that came down in our recent storm. All cut up even so will go get when son gets here with his pickup. Pa says there is a good two full cords there. Busy busy


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Today I pulled out my tubs of emergency food items and rotated. Made list of what is needed. Also ordered and received mosquito netting for outside sleep, if needed. Purchased more N95 masks. Never can do enough to be prepared!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Picked a 3 gallon bucket almost full of sour cherries on Sat. I'll be making jelly today or tomorrow. I ordered bulk pectin that can be used with MUCH less sugar and it is arriving today. Also arriving in that order are a 45 lb bag of organic whole oats and another of whole barley. These are bagged as animal feed, but I want to try sprouting some for my animals to up the protein and add some green feed to their winter diet. If I get this stuff to sprout, I'll be ordering more next month.
Planning to try making some hooch with the pulp left over from the cherry jelly making. Thought it sounded interesting.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Went out to the garden and was surprised with 8 rows of crowder peas shooting up. We bush hogged the garden about 3 weeks ago as it was finished for the year. We had a huge rain the other day and I guess the dry peas sprouted and I have a great stand of them. My daddy plowed through them to make "rows" again and they look great. No more freezer space for them but I will can them. The squash and green beans we planted last week for the fall garden are starting to break the soil.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Planted beds for fall salads.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Picked tomatoes and green beans in the garden this afternoon. I was surprised by the amount of beans I got because the garden wasn't doing well all summer. I added a bag of cherry/grape tomatoes to the freezer for pasta sauce during the winter. I'll be canning the beans tomorrow during the day as we are supposed to get rain and I can't work out in the yard. I also ran for more peanut butter while it was still on sale. I also picked up some jars of alfredo sauce and double cheddar sauce that was also on sale.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Today I expanded the chicken pen. They're out growing the one they're in now, and to many predators for them to run free. Oh...and they're sitting on the spot I want my spring garden. So they're clearing the grass off the patch, AND they're fertilizing the ground as they go. When they get this spot of grass mowed down, I'll till under the spot and lay a layer of 'chicken' mulch down from the coop.


----------

